# When tv shows were tv shows ...



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Remember back in the day when tv shows were so exciting you couldn't wait to watch it and if you missed it that was it you missed it. 

So will start with this great 80s gem. 


Anyone remember this show?. 😊


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Airwolf 

loved that program, it’s on one of the Sky channels quite often.

How about this one…


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

barry_m2 said:


> Airwolf
> 
> loved that program, it’s on one of the Sky channels quite often.
> 
> ...




Street Hawk.

I know Rex Smith pretty well. 👍

Solid dude. 👍

He's actually allot like Jesse in real life, very energetic, loves life, lives well, takes care of himself health wise, very family oriented, an all round super good guy.

My mate built a fully functioning replica bike and showcased it at a comic con, Rex himself contributed to the build I've pic of him on the replica bike.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

The stunt rider on Street Hawk is also a British stuntman. He owned one of the original surving bikes before selling it on.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Who remembers ThunderCats?......


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep.. was never really a fan.

I think my favourites of the time were ‘Mask’ and ‘Dungeons and Dragons’.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

barry_m2 said:


> Yep.. was never really a fan.
> 
> I think my favourites of the time were ‘Mask’ and ‘Dungeons and Deagons’.


He-Man was good. 👍 

My favourite was Defenders Of The Earth. 👍


----------

